# New here: slim lad but muscle admirer...



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new here, not into bodybuilding at all, but I've always had a fascination for muscle...

I'm 22 from London, looking to hook up with guys or girls who are pround of their muscles and would enjoy flexing for me... that would be great.

I know this sounds a bit sleazy but it's not... I admire muscle (what they call worshipping ?) and nothing else lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

How much will you pay, nothing is free.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

It's an exchange, I'm only looking for people who want it lol they get all my attention in return...


----------



## alanp (Sep 16, 2008)

does this site always have people posting up these kind of threads or is it just recently there has been a speight of "special" people?


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

The more time i spend on here the better it gets LOL.


----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

Well not everybody can grow muscle so much as u do...


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

luvemuscle said:


> It's an exchange, I'm only looking for people who want it lol they get all my attention in return...


 I get tons of attention mate, dream on, i want money from you then you will get posing.


----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

Con said:


> I get tons of attention mate, dream on, i want money from you then you will get posing.


 If u get tons of attention then you're not interested... I'm looking for people who are interested...


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

So Con whats your price???

Does the price rise for the more risque poses???


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

luvemuscle said:


> Well not everybody can grow muscle so much as u do...


totally false

not everybody can have the commitment, thats all people lack


----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> totally false
> 
> not everybody can have the commitment, thats all people lack


That's what I meant.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> totally false
> 
> not everybody can have the commitment, thats all people lack


 No this is wrong not every one can build tons of muscle but yes every one can build an impressive physique.

Bulldog: I will do 15 minutes of a web show for 20 quid but its not fully nude, riskque pictures cost 10 quid each.

It should be noted i am not in shape and it will be basically homer simpson posing

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Also luvmuscle if you will not give money will you give sexual favors in payment?


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL quality m8

Always read the small print :whistling:

BTW i wasnt grooming LOL :laugh:



> Also luvmuscle if you will not give money will you give sexual favors in payment?


Just fell off the couch reading that mate Hahahaha


----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

Con said:


> Also luvmuscle if you will not give money will you give sexual favors in payment?


I don't know what I said that was so offensive for you to react with so much sarcasm...

I'm not looking for sex, thank you. If I wanted sex, I'd go to a website for that, and there are plenty out there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

luvemuscle said:


> I don't know what I said that was so offensive for you to react with so much sarcasm...
> 
> I'm not looking for sex, thank you. If I wanted sex, I'd go to a website for that, and there are plenty out there.


 I am actually not being sarcastic, if you want some one to get their kit of and hit poses for you while you sit back and watch then you better either pay in physical on moneytary means.

Its a big business mate and many guys and girls will do it but they do expect things in return.

Why not go to a bodybuilding show? Why not pay to go to a pro show and get the VIP tickets so you can perhaps see the pump room or some thing.


----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

How ironic, actually I visited that website for gay bodybuilders, and many were ready to meet up if I gave them my ass.

So I came here to avoid just that, but apparently it wasn't a great idea... oh well...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

:lol: Funny as **** thread.


----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

Con said:


> Why not go to a bodybuilding show? Why not pay to go to a pro show and get the VIP tickets so you can perhaps see the pump room or some thing.


No, I don't only want to watch, I'd like to feel as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

luvemuscle said:


> How ironic, actually I visited that website for gay bodybuilders, and many were ready to meet up if I gave them my ass.
> 
> So I came here to avoid just that, but apparently it wasn't a great idea... oh well...


 Are you not homosexual? I mean what are you getting out of in person posing over watching a video/real time show reading a mag?

I say take one of them up on it make sure to make them wear a condom and make sure its a small one because a normal sized one will fall off in your ass because bodybuilders cocks are tiny from da roidz. And if you dont enjoy it then dont do it again if you do then perhaps we can talk.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Con said:


> No this is wrong not every one can build tons of muscle but yes every one can build an *impressive physique.*
> 
> Bulldog: I will do 15 minutes of a web show for 20 quid but its not fully nude, riskque pictures cost 10 quid each.
> 
> ...


sorry thats what i meant lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

This is actually FKN me off now we have the A-L were gona have loads of these sexualy obbsesed posts...

Perhaps Uk-muscle-horn.co.uk should be created...


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

MXD said:


> This is actually FKN me off now we have the A-L were gona have loads of these sexualy obbsesed posts...
> 
> Perhaps Uk-muscle-horn.co.uk should be created...


 Well you started it with your **** shot in your journal mate.

P.S. Can i feel your pecs but shave them first monkey boy.


----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

Con said:


> Are you not homosexual? I mean what are you getting out of in person posing over watching a video/real time show reading a mag?
> 
> I say take one of them up on it make sure to make them wear a condom and make sure its a small one because a normal sized one will fall off in your ass because bodybuilders cocks are tiny from da roidz. And if you dont enjoy it then dont do it again if you do then perhaps we can talk.....


Well maybe I'm gay, but not enough to give my ass to anyone... which is why I said I wasn't looking for sex...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Con said:


> Well you started it with your **** shot in your journal mate.
> 
> P.S. Can i feel your pecs but shave them first monkey boy.


LOL I am a real many beby, not some swooty shaver like you mate 

Trust the girls like a good rug 

Saying that my back is getting bad... :whistling:


----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

MXD said:


> LOL I am a real many beby, not some swooty shaver like you mate
> 
> Trust the girls like a good rug
> 
> Saying that my back is getting bad... :whistling:


Yeah you do look great with the hair. lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

MXD said:


> LOL I am a real many beby, not some swooty shaver like you mate
> 
> Trust the girls like a good rug
> 
> Saying that my back is getting bad... :whistling:


 PMSL i shave once per month and by the time to shave again you barely can see skin on my front on my delts but my back stays silky smooth (besides stretch marks)

:lol:I have no idea what is going on lately but there are some characters joining up, only one of which has been slightly amusing.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey mate i'm interested im posing for you and live in London


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL thats what I mean though last tym I smashed a gyal in after I shaved I left a fooking huge rash on her chest, belly and A$$...She was not too happy.. from the rash anyways...  

Tbf though Im 1/2 russian so I'm gna be hairy.. need the warmth!

I tell you now mate its only gonna get worse.. I'm not so muh botherd if loads of slaggy but knowledgeable people join but more than likely only the first count will be met..


----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

Con said:


> :lol:I have no idea what is going on lately but there are some characters joining up, only one of which has been slightly amusing.


Well I hope it was me! otherwise you guys make me feel like I came here to completely ruin your reading time...

Oh well... anyways, you guys should take is as a compliment, u're hot on the market... but u probably know that already.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

MXD said:


> LOL thats what I mean though last tym I smashed a gyal in after I shaved I left a fooking huge rash on her chest, belly and A$$...She was not too happy.. from the rash anyways...
> 
> Tbf though Im 1/2 russian so I'm gna be hairy.. need the warmth!
> 
> I tell you now mate its only gonna get worse.. I'm not so muh botherd if loads of slaggy but knowledgeable people join but more than likely only the first count will be met..


PMSL!



MaKaVeLi said:


> Hey mate i'm interested im posing for you and live in London


 PAY ATTENTION LUVMUSCLE


----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

Con said:


> PMSL!
> 
> PAY ATTENTION LUVMUSCLE


 You really think I missed that?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Con said:


> PAY ATTENTION LUVMUSCLE


Just to clarify i was ****ing about


----------



## luvemuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Just to clarify i was ****ing about


I forgive you, makaveli.


----------

